# Best call?



## crittergitter (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to order a new call today, what is the absolute gotta have call? I. I have a howler, a squeaker, and a cheap electronic with multiple sounds. Thinking a rabbit in distress mouth call should be the one. I live in typical illinois farm country. Any of you pro's got some ideas? Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I am not a pro but I have an idea. DEFINITELY get a rabbit in distress, probably the all around best call there is IMO.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

On another note, listen to some of the soundbites on the "Pure Predator Calls" web site, they have some really wicked sounding rabbit in distress calls. I won a 10 dollar off card on here but I fear when I went to update my address it didn't work the first time so I think I missed out.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't fret jon---I don't think all the prizes have been shipped.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use several different rabbit distress calls, cottontail, jackrabbit, snowshoe along with several different variations them. I would vote for a rabbit distress also. IMO you would be well off to buy a custom call from one of the builders here. You can buy a custom call voiced either jack or cottontail for a lot cheaper than most store bought calls. Or you can spend more and get something that will look really cool also. If you need suggestions many here will give you one or more.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If you are hunting fox and or bobcat the Verminator Tweety is a must have. Learning to blow a woodpecker sound on a regular rabbit voice call is also a skill that everyone should learn.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ed, do you have any blog posts about how to make a woodpecker sound on a rabbit call? Now THAT sounds interesting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

haha hahaha haha hahaha hahahahahhahahahaahaha


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> haha hahaha haha hahaha hahahahahhahahahaahaha


Great Woody impression Don. You've been following me around like a yappy dog since I got back in the country!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try varmint als site I'm sure he has a sound bite.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Just trill your tongue while blowing a cottontail call. It is not hard but it sure does work on foxes and cats.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I prefer a good open reed... with practice you can do from a bird distress (flutter your tongue against the reed tip) rabbit distress, fawn distress, and coyote pup barks, howls, and killer ki-yi's.


----------

